# Minimum requirement for KGB Archiver to work ?



## raksrules (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a Pentium 4, 2.4GHz machine. I have a 160 KB kgb archive which claims to have 700 MB Movie file. I tried to decompress it but it said "Not enough memory". What is the Minimum requirement for KGB Archiver to work ?

Out of curiosity, can KGB archiver compress things to such a small size ??


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes it can compress to very small sizes provided you are having the resources. It works with even 128 MB of memory, but if you want to compress to maximum possible value, even 2GB ram is not enough.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 27, 2008)

First of all

its time consuming and u are NOT at all sure that after wasting 4-5 hrs of compressing a s/ware into KBs adn then uncompressing it for 8-9 hrs, the file is corrupted...its really annoying...

and this has been a pain for various users...who hv used it...

btw, its a system hog to tell u the least..and yes even 2 GB ram is not enough..as EXTRA RAM will not help u to reduce the compresion or decompression timings...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

You need atleast 2 GB RAM and a good proccy for decent KGB decompression. And even then It ll take insane amounts of time.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 27, 2008)

it seems ur root partition is out of free space. While compressing, it needs lots of storage as temp, and its not the ram which is insufficient.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Can anyone suggest me some websites / links where i can find stuff in KGB format ?


----------

